# Duck Hunters Prayer



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Someone else's words, with one of my recent duck blind sunrise pics merged in as the background.

Thought this was appropriate with the recent happenings.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

That is really cool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats a great prayer!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Amen


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent, i'm keepin this one! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Amen


X2


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Very cool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

That was great!!! Thanks, Lance!!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*Very sobering. Amen*

"Let's Treasure Every Sunrise".


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Ducks or No Ducks*

That says it all. Ducks or no duck.

Capt. Robert Liebert
www.greenwaterguideservice.com
(281)-799-5728


----------

